# newb in need of help



## diariocruz (Feb 22, 2004)

it's actually not for me a freind of mine has a 94 sentra were about to turn into a lil project car. right now he's interested in dropping a turbo in it. Any link's or info you guy's have would help me out alot. I need to know what to run in this safely and what the best way to go would be. OR is the n.a. the way to go?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php <what to expect

http://hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm < Turbo kit

turbo is the way to go.. the GA loves it.. best thing to do is get the hotshot kit, it will provide everything needed to run a turbocharged sentra with NO problems, it even includes the ECu tuning..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

diariocruz said:


> it's actually not for me a freind of mine has a 94 sentra were about to turn into a lil project car. right now he's interested in dropping a turbo in it. Any link's or info you guy's have would help me out alot. I need to know what to run in this safely and what the best way to go would be. OR is the n.a. the way to go?




how about telling us what engine he has, to begin with. This will lead to different directions


----------



## diariocruz (Feb 22, 2004)

dunno, whatever stock engine comes in a 94 sentra. it's a one point six thats about all i know.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

diariocruz said:


> dunno, whatever stock engine comes in a 94 sentra. it's a one point six thats about all i know.



there are 2 engines that it could have been, we just needed you to say 1.6.

Hotshot makes a turbo kit, otherwise he'd have to piece one together himself.


----------



## Alphatuning.com (Nov 12, 2003)

*AlphaTuning.com*

I have seen the hotshot kit on my friends nissan, and I dont know if it was just him or the kit, but it looked to be kinda ghetto rigged, and he had to drill a large hole in the block. I like to have my manifold custom made equal length tubilar style, and Garrett makes some nice turbos that should fit what ever your needs are.

Depends on how much power you want to make, and of course how much $$$ you have.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Its just him, mines is ghetto and I never had to drill a hole in the block...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Alphatuning.com said:


> I have seen the hotshot kit on my friends nissan, and I dont know if it was just him or the kit, but it looked to be kinda ghetto rigged, and he had to drill a large hole in the block. I like to have my manifold custom made equal length tubilar style, and Garrett makes some nice turbos that should fit what ever your needs are.
> 
> Depends on how much power you want to make, and of course how much $$$ you have.



I'm 100% positive the HS kit doesn't say to drill a hole in the block. I'm also positive that if he installed it right, it looks GOOD.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> it even includes the ECu tuning..


the kit price does NOT include thr $600 it costs to send the ECU to JWT...

call hotshot and ask SERGIO..he'll tell you the same thing


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i like the hot shot kit...it just seems so right in my cousins sentra...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I'm 100% positive the HS kit doesn't say to drill a hole in the block. I'm also positive that if he installed it right, it looks GOOD.


the 1.6 turbo kit doesnt, but i know that Mr. Shadoff tapped the block with his se-r with a hotshot kit...i dunnno if he HAD to or not, but he did


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well he had the JDM sr20... and it has a hole spacifically made to be drilled for oil placment on a SR20det...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

First off the SR20 cars drill and tap the block because they have a BOSS designed for that from the factory. This is the best way to doan oil return on an SR20 turbo app. Totally different than than GA16. 

The HS 1.6 turbo kit is a nice setup.


----------

